# We have opened a new diner called Porchetta's



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Many of you know we have the Porchetta's Diner on the corner of G and Garden. What most of you don't know is we had added new sandwiches to the menu before Christmas this year. We now have a hot 6 oz. sandwich called the Chicago Italian Beef with sauteed bell peppers and au jus on the samebread as theBig Daddyfor 6.00. We have an Italian Sausage properly cooked with sauteed onions and bell peppers for 3.50. We also have a 2 1/2 oz all beef premium hot dog with 3 oz of original A&W Chili sauce on it for 3.50 and it is killer in taste. We also have two all day breakfast sandwiches for 2.00 each the size of our big momma with ham egg and cheese or sausage egg and cheese. All our sanwiches are hot and very tasty. Come try one or our original Big Daddy Porchetta 8 oz. sandwich.

Hours are 8:30 AM to 3 PM. M-Sat.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Bonsaifishrman (1/15/2010)*Many of you know we have the Porchetta's Diner on the corner of G and Garden. What most of you don't know is we had added new sandwiches to the menu before Christmas this year. We now have a hot 6 oz. sandwich called the Chicago Italian Beef with sauteed bell peppers and au jus on the samebread as theBig Daddyfor 6.00. We have an Italian Sausage properly cooked with sauteed onions and bell peppers for 3.50. We also have a 2 1/2 oz all beef premium hot dog with 3 oz of original A&W Chili sauce on it for 3.50 and it is killer in taste. We also have two all day breakfast sandwiches for 2.00 each the size of our big momma with ham egg and cheese or sausage egg and cheese. All our sanwiches are hot and very tasty. Come try one or our original Big Daddy Porchetta 8 oz. sandwich.
> 
> Hours are 8:30 AM to 3 PM. M-Sat.


*I love the Big Daddy, with the homemade potatoe salad and beans. I passed yesterday to eat one, but you had already closed. I did not have time to eat lunch until 315 pm yesterday. A very busy day. I did enjoy eating there after seeing the Nina and Pinta on a relaxing Saturday. I see that you are open at 8:30 am. Does this mean I can get a Big Daddy at 9 am ??*

*What's the phone number, so I can store it, and call to make sure you are open before traveling across town to get a BIG DADDY fix.*

*OK ~~ HECK ~~ Now I am craving one, see ya later today to solve that problem.*


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

*I love the Big Daddy, with the homemade potatoe salad and beans. I passed yesterday to eat one, but you had already closed. I did not have time to eat lunch until 315 pm yesterday. A very busy day. I did enjoy eating there after seeing the Nina and Pinta on a relaxing Saturday. I see that you are open at 8:30 am. Does this mean I can get a Big Daddy at 9 am ??* 

*What's the phone number, so I can store it, and call to make sure you are open before traveling across town to get a BIG DADDY fix.* 

*OK ~~ HECK ~~ Now I am craving one, see ya later today to solve that problem.* 


The phone number is 438-3762. You can get one at 9 anytime. We have some all dayhot breakfast sandwiches and coffe though formorning time, for 2.00 ea. See you later today.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

I am glad you posted again. I will be in the area today. Have been wanting to stop by and give you guys a try. Today is a perfect opportunity. See you for lunch.:hungry


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Bonsaifishrman
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one at 9 anytime.*


*



thought that was funny. Sounds like great food I can afford!*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I am still stuffed from the 11 am Big Daddy!!!*

*How am I gonna eat those crabs we talked about?*


----------

